# Stages Compatibility w/ AR5 Rear Brake



## TehYoyo

I've heard the Madone has problems w/ the Stages unit hitting the brake.

Does the AR5 have the same problem (2014)? I'm looking to get a 105 Stages.

EDIT FOR ALL:
When Superdave says TRP 750r, I think he means Tektro 750r. I was initially confused b/c TRP doesn't offer a direct mount much less a 750r. Tektro does have a direct mount which looks pretty slim.


----------



## spdntrxi

I only see the list for 2013 and AR series is ok....

as for the madone it's the 5-6-7 series.. the DuraAce 9010 is a no-go. Bummer for me since I got one... guess I will be using the DA front and the Bontrager rear (front brake more important anyways).. I'm waiting for my 9000 Crankset from stages right now.


----------



## Superdave3T

TehYoyo said:


> I've heard the Madone has problems w/ the Stages unit hitting the brake.
> 
> Does the AR5 have the same problem (2014)? I'm looking to get a 105 Stages.


I'm running a Stages PM on my AR1 (same mold as your AR5) using the TRP T750 rear brake. You can also get an eecycleworks rear brake for direct mount that will fit. I'm planning to get one installed just as soon as I can upgrade to the AR FRD frameset.

-SD


----------



## TehYoyo

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm running a Stages PM on my AR1 (same mold as your AR5) using the TRP T750 rear brake. You can also get an eecycleworks rear brake for direct mount that will fit. I'm planning to get one installed just as soon as I can upgrade to the AR FRD frameset.
> 
> -SD


So I need a different brake?


----------



## spdntrxi

I'd like to try this T750R on my madone... where can I find this thing.. not much showing anywhere.


----------



## spdntrxi

ordered... had to use a different browser... was not loading teak's purchase page correctly.

They will go on the Madone with Stages PM... hope they work... really sad about the DA brake..


----------



## Superdave3T

spdntrxi said:


> ordered... had to use a different browser... was not loading teak's purchase page correctly.
> 
> They will go on the Madone with Stages PM... hope they work... really sad about the DA brake..


Not sure about that. I think the Madone doesn't have clearance for the PM because of the frame, not the brake. Trek uses a proprietary ~90mm bottom bracket which does not leave enough room between the crank arm and chainstay IIRC. Admittedly I'm not quite as versed on the Treks as I am the Felts.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

TehYoyo said:


> So I need a different brake?


Or a different power meter. Shimano did not anticipate that anyone would use anything but a Shimano crankset with their brakes.

-SD


----------



## spdntrxi

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Not sure about that. I think the Madone doesn't have clearance for the PM because of the frame, not the brake. Trek uses a proprietary ~90mm bottom bracket which does not leave enough room between the crank arm and chainstay IIRC. Admittedly I'm not quite as versed on the Treks as I am the Felts.
> 
> -SD


Maybe the madone seven is different.. but for the 2014 Six Madone.. it's the brakes..

* Stock Bontrager.. tight fit but it should work.. but new arms from shimano (6800/9000) make it a tighter fit then older ones according to Stages.. don't know about 105 kit. The BR-9010 Aero brakes is a no go for sure.(the cable pull is the issue, sticks out a bit) .. LBS and Stages agreed on that. Stages told me about the Tektro T750R and that it might work..so they are already on the way and hopefully my crankset will be shipping from stages soon. I told the TS that is she could help rush my crankset, I will report back the T750R findings.


----------



## YB1

I finally rode my AR FRD today, amazing bike! But are you saying the EE brake comes in a direct mount version, because just looking at the website it isn't shown. Also can you buy the brake as a single, because $600+ makes the TRP look good.



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm running a Stages PM on my AR1 (same mold as your AR5) using the TRP T750 rear brake. You can also get an eecycleworks rear brake for direct mount that will fit. I'm planning to get one installed just as soon as I can upgrade to the AR FRD frameset.
> 
> -SD


----------



## spdntrxi

YB1 said:


> I finally rode my AR FRD today, amazing bike! But are you saying the EE brake comes in a direct mount version, because just looking at the website it isn't shown. Also can you buy the brake as a single, because $600+ makes the TRP look good.


was wondering if F/R are the same... if so maybe you could split it with someone... I might be interested in the TRP's don't pan out. Doing everything to avoid the bontragers for some reason..


----------



## TehYoyo

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Or a different power meter. Shimano did not anticipate that anyone would use anything but a Shimano crankset with their brakes.
> 
> -SD


Sorry, super confused atm. If I put on a Shimano crankset (vs. stock FSA Omega), I can use the STages power meter w/ the stock Shimano 105 Direct Mount that came with my AR5?


----------



## Superdave3T

TehYoyo said:


> Sorry, super confused atm. If I put on a Shimano crankset (vs. stock FSA Omega), I can use the STages power meter w/ the stock Shimano 105 Direct Mount that came with my AR5?


No, you cannot. The stages powermeter will hit the Shimano cable anchor bolt.

-Dave


----------



## TehYoyo

SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, you cannot. The stages powermeter will hit the Shimano cable anchor bolt.
> 
> -Dave


 That's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Superdave3T

TehYoyo said:


> That's pretty disappointing.


Agreed. OTOH, there are solutions.
-SD


----------



## spdntrxi

now I know I don't have a felt... but I got my Tektro T750R in today and test fitted on the madone frame... and there is not a peep of visible brake under the chain stays on the madone six... even the stock bontrager show a bit. Depending on how the cable bends ? but I got to believe this is going to allow me do use the Stages PM with no issues... Once all my parts are in.. hopefully <2wks.


----------



## dbf73

is this an issue with any Shimano crank w/ Stages PM and the stock AR5 brake or only certain models? Just picked up my new AR5 last night that has already been modded before riding. I moved the first gen DA Di2 from my Z2 over to the AR5 so I would be looking at a Stages version of that crank arm - no PM yet, just thinking about it


----------



## Superdave3T

dbf73 said:


> is this an issue with any Shimano crank w/ Stages PM and the stock AR5 brake or only certain models? Just picked up my new AR5 last night that has already been modded before riding. I moved the first gen DA Di2 from my Z2 over to the AR5 so I would be looking at a Stages version of that crank arm - no PM yet, just thinking about it


The Shimano Direct Mount rear brake does not clear the Stages PM.
If you want to run a Stages PM, you'll need to use a different rear brake. There are two options currently available: The TRP/Tektro T750 and eecycleworks' direct mount.

There are many more brake in development that will also work which should hit the market shortly before/after Eurobike and Interbike.

-Dave


----------



## dbf73

thanks Dave - going home and looking at the crank and rear brake with that in mind made it clear what the problem is.


----------



## YB1

I tried the T750 on my AR because I'd decided to run a Stages but the brake was nowhere near as good as the DA brake it came with. I'm going to wait and see if the EEcycleworks brake comes along. I'm also thinking maybe Powertap is really worth considering.


----------



## TehYoyo

What about the Pioneer power meter?


----------



## mattbell

spdntrxi said:


> now I know I don't have a felt... but I got my Tektro T750R in today and test fitted on the madone frame... and there is not a peep of visible brake under the chain stays on the madone six... even the stock bontrager show a bit. Depending on how the cable bends ? but I got to believe this is going to allow me do use the Stages PM with no issues... Once all my parts are in.. hopefully <2wks.


Hi, have you got any photos of the T750R mounted on your Madone? I'm running camag EPS and keen to get rid of the Bontrager Brakes. The problem is the carbon crank arms are v fat and have clearance issues, plus I've got the EPS battery on the BB mount so it's all very tight for space. Thanks Matt


----------



## joeiphd

*Tektro versus eecycleworks rear brake*


I have a Stages Powermeter on my 2014 Felt AR2, which 
required the Tektro (750 I believe) rear brake. This brake 
is extremely weak (esp. compared to a standard Shimano
Ultegra rear brake mounted on the seat stay). Has anyone
replaced the Tektro brake with the eecycleworks brake? 
Does the eecycleworks offer significantly improved stopping 
compared to the Tektro? I've read reviews that tout the 
eecycleworks as excellent brakes but would like to hear 
from people who have experience with both brakes. 
Thanks!!

​

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## spdntrxi

The EE direct mount is due in August.. not sure if it's early/mid or late august but Craig is close...so he tells me. I'll be ordering one for sure. Using the Tektro , but don't agree it's extremely weak. However I don't like the level feel compared to the DA front.


----------



## joeiphd

Thank you spdntrixi! I am curious to hear about your experience with the two brakes!! Please post a note about a comparison riding with the Tektro versus the eecycleworks. The eecyclworks brakes are pricey and wanted to hear from people before I plop down the $


----------



## joeiphd

Hi spdntrixi!

Did you buy the eecyclworks brake? How is it working? Could you give a quick review? I have trouble changing rear wheels on my Felt AR2 because the Tektro 750 brake-arm (or bridge between the brakes?) does not give me enough clearance to pull the wheel out without the wheel getting caught on it. Does the eecycleworks brake have a better "reach" - That is, do the eecyclworks brake arms have a little more depth that makes changing the rear wheel easier?

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

joeiphd said:


> Hi spdntrixi!
> 
> Did you buy the eecyclworks brake? How is it working? Could you give a quick review? I have trouble changing rear wheels on my Felt AR2 because the Tektro 750 brake-arm (or bridge between the brakes?) does not give me enough clearance to pull the wheel out without the wheel getting caught on it. Does the eecycleworks brake have a better "reach" - That is, do the eecyclworks brake arms have a little more depth that makes changing the rear wheel easier?
> 
> Thanks


On paper the ee brake has 2.8mm more clearance at the top but that all depends on the rim width and tire size you are using. I've got a 27mm tire on my AR1 that still contacts the ee brake when I try to remove the tire, but I've just become accustomed to knocking it out forcibly.

A 23mm tire would have clearance I'd wager.

-SD


----------



## joeiphd

Thank You SD!

I use 23 mm Continental Grand Prix 4000 S II tires on the 3T Accelero 40 Team wheels (that came with my AR2) and on my HED Jet 6 wheels. Both wheels are 23 mm wide. Changing wheels requires a bit of nudging. The extra 2.8 mm would reduce or eliminate this nudging. 

Again, Thank You for the information - very helpful!

Joe


----------



## dbf73

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There are many more brake in development that will also work which should hit the market shortly before/after Eurobike and Interbike.


 Dave - can you point to these?

thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

dbf73 said:


> Dave - can you point to these?
> thanks


No, I'm afraid I cannot until the manufacturer authorizes the OEM to do so.

SD


----------



## TehYoyo

Thank goodness for the Garmin Vector S. I get 20% off through my team, which is a perfect option to fix this annoying problem and get a power meter that is actually more versatile than a Stages.

Zach


----------



## dbf73

Any one know if the new 4iii power meter will clear? It appears to mount closer to the bottom bracket and not extend as far radially as the Stages


----------



## Superdave3T

dbf73 said:


> Any one know if the new 4iii power meter will clear? It appears to mount closer to the bottom bracket and not extend as far radially as the Stages


Yes, it will fit the frame.
No, it will not clear the Shimano brake.

SD


----------



## bkw

Anyone know if the TRP T922 or T925 will work on the bike and with the Stages power meter? Are there any other brakes out there besides the Tektro and EE that'll work?


----------



## dbf73

SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, I'm afraid I cannot until the manufacturer authorizes the OEM to do so.
> 
> SD


 Dave - any update on available alternative brake solutions?


----------



## tickyboy

any updates? Looking to get a stages for my fsa 386 and am curious on options!


----------



## Superdave3T

tickyboy said:


> any updates? Looking to get a stages for my fsa 386 and am curious on options!


Yes, there are several new options from TRP and Tektro as well as the FSA Direct mount aero brake that will fit the direct mount chainstay position and stages and Pioneer left-side inboard Powermeters.

-Dave


----------

